# Prime before patching on drywall?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

DIYScott said:


> I recently removed the popcorn texture from my bedroom ceiling. I was wondering if I could prime the drywall before I patch any holes and imperfections. Or do I need to make the fixes before I prime it?
> 
> Thanks


Do your drywall repairs FIRST. You should definitely prime it after. Priming it before can cause issues with the way the compound adheres to the surface, among other things. 
(It will also take longer for the compound to dry since the moisture content can't be absorbed into the ceiling due to the primer layer)


----------



## DIYScott (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks AtlanticWBConst. Started doing some patching tonight.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

Priming it after the repairs are made has another benefit. It allows you to see any defects that remain, so you can smooth them further.

Once I have taped and mudded drywall (normally two coats), I always prime it before doing the finish coat of mud. As I said, it definitely reveals the imperfections.


----------

